# Bear Kronicle crossbow?



## DYI hunting (Aug 7, 2017)

Wife just bought me a Bear Kronicle Crossbow for an early birthday gift. Anyone know anything about them?
370 fps, 185 lbs, 13.5" power stroke, 124.93 ft lbs kinetic energy


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 8, 2017)

370 is smoking fast, if u can tune an arrow to it should be Deadly. I have an Excalibur that is rated at 350fps shoots like a rifle. 370 should only be better in my eyes. 

Post some pictures for eye candy.


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 8, 2017)




----------

